# Any other Uber drivers been sexually propositioned by Kevin Spacey ?



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

When passengers ask me for stories about celebrities that I have transported I have a few standard stories to tell. I live in Bergen County NJ and we have some wealthy and privileged neighborhoods up here. I tell them about having to threaten to kick Rosie O Donnell and her daughter out of my car for fighting and I also tell the one about being sexually propositioned by Kevin Spacey.

I picked him up as a fare one summer night about two years ago at what appeared to be a very large mansion in Alpine NJ. There are a number of homes there that host men only parties that are well attended by successful gay men from NJ and NYC.

He comes out to my car, he is paying 3x surge and he is going into Midtown. He opens the front passenger door and says, "you are my kind of Uber driver". I say to him, "I think you might be more comfortable in the back". He says "I don't like to create barriers between me and people".

He is drunk, but not sloppy drunk. He starts asking questions, like where I live, am I married, etc. He compliments my Australian accent and very perceptively notices that I pronounce words with a little British and Irish accent. (My mother is Irish and my wife is British). I tell him that I am a big fan of House of Cards. We spend some time doing impressions in different accents. He does a great Northern Ireland accent and can break down British accents by region.

He asks me for water. I point to my cooler bag in the car and tell him to help himself. He is drinking water and then he lets it spill on me. He apologizes and grabs some paper napkins and proceeds to towel my arm, chest and leg. I say "thanks, but don't worry its just water". But he leaves his hand on my leg while I am driving. I say "Mr. Spacey, please take your hand off my leg". He doesn't move it, just gives my leg a squeeze and "says, "Lets not be so formal, call me Kevin".

I say to him "Kevin, I am not gay". He says back in a Frank Underwood southern drawl " Now son, we all used to say that !". I remove his hand from my leg and tell him "Kevin, if you don't behave I will have to stop the car and make you go into the back seat". He says "that would be fine, why don't you join me back there and we can get comfortable". He then says "I promise to be good, you just drive the car and maybe you can come up for a drink at my place". I changed the topic to House of Cards a finished the ride and dropped him off at a hotel in Midtown. He asked for my number and if I was interested in providing some personal chauffeur work while he was in town. I said to him, laughing " Sorry, but I think I am pretty clear on what kind of personal chauffeur work you might have in mind". He laughed it off and got out and said "pity, we could have a lot of fun together".

In the two years since, two more of our drivers who are younger and better looking than me have picked him up in NJ. It was the same M.O. Get in the front seat, find an excuse to touch the driver, flirt, compliment them and propose a drink upstairs. Both of these drivers were more upset than I was about the come on. But these were stories we kept to ourselves and our driver community and then we saw the news of the last few days.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I call bandwagon bs ;-)

I mean...errr...me too.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I am.not looking to do anything about it. I wasn't traumatized by the experience. But the other drivers were really annoyed by him.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

No, but he did sit in a restaurant with me and indulged me re-enacting that scene in _Casino _where Sam Rothstein (Robert DeNiro) makes a big deal about wanting an equal number of blueberries in each muffin. It was grand.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I would totally be ok with being propositioned by Kevin Spacey if he did it in his hot southern accent. Too bad I have the wrong parts for him though.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Are you serious? He called Uber X, and he couldn't find anything above that in Alpine? Calling BS!


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

The most offensive part of your story is that you offer free water.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

rhodytarheel said:


> The most offensive part of your story is that you offer free water.


Winner. End the Thread.
(So mad that you beat me to it....)


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Are you serious? He called Uber X, and he couldn't find anything above that in Alpine? Calling BS!


The cheapest passengers are celebreties who expect everything for free. I pick up a lot of celebreties in NYC and NJ who use Uber. They don't all have personal chauffuers and cars. Though with some of them you wish that they would get one who they can pay to put up with their nonsense. 


sthriftybroke said:


> I would totally be ok with being propositioned by Kevin Spacey if he did it in his hot southern accent. Too bad I have the wrong parts for him though.


I think he is a great actor and I enjoyed meeting him and interacting with him, until things got weird and sexual. I can see now that he apparently does this in lots of other domains of his life, he doesn't just hit on Uber drivers.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

What a sloppy guzzler of *water.
*


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

rhodytarheel said:


> The most offensive part of your story is that you offer free water.


No. I don't offer free water, I bring a small cooler of water bottles for me. But, he was thirsty and he was paying 3x surge so I am not going to deny a passenger some water in those circumstances. Would you ?

It seems to be getting worse for Kevin now that the genie is out of the bottle. His House of Cards show is being cancelled as apparently he was getting grabby with the young men on set and there now may be some sexual harassment lawsuits.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Am I a cynic to wonder why now, these accusations come out? Is Hollywood "blackballing" a real thing? People feeling empowered now and feel like they have to "stand up" for themselves? Perhaps Kevin no longer wanted to pay "hush money"? I'm just curious, is all.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

backcountryrez said:


> Am I a cynic to wonder why now, these accusations come out? Is Hollywood "blackballing" a real thing? People feeling empowered now and feel like they have to "stand up" for themselves? Perhaps Kevin no longer wanted to pay "hush money"? I'm just curious, is all.


If Spacey behaved himself there would be no need for hush money.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Nonsense, you told him to behave or get in the back seat, you were flirting and harrassed him in your bs story


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Well I didn't have anything quite that romantic happen, but I did get a ping to pick up a "Keyser S" at a police precinct near the harbor. Ugh. Four minutes and still no one, until finally I see someone in the mirror limping toward my car. As he gets closer he starts walking normal and then gets in and slams the door and just says Drive!

He was polite and didn't ask for water or anything but he did end up ripping my shirt.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've been propositioned by male clients enough times to understand why women get bothered by it...

Well..

Just say no,

And if he get's too grabby Sell your Video to TMZ


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Actually yes, h asked if he could poop on me, I said well at least it’s better than how uber treats me


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Actually yes, h asked if he could poop on me, I said well at least it's better than how uber treats me


I see...both give you the Cleveland Steamer...except that he cleans you up afterwards.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Actually yes, h asked if he could poop on me, I said well at least it's better than how uber treats me


A second-tier bodybuilder, Lee Priest, is also into this. Just reference getbig (dot) com ... NSFW of course


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've been propositioned by male clients enough times to understand why women get bothered by it...
> 
> Well..
> 
> ...


This happened two years ago when I didn't have dashcam in my car. So unfortunately, no video evidence to sell to TMZ.



observer said:


> If Spacey behaved himself there would be no need for hush money.


It's getting uglier and uglier for him each day as more young men come forward with stories about him sexually harassing them at work. If he tries denying all of these men then we might just come forward with our stories as Uber drivers about him. Our stories are just as verifiable as anyone else. We have told hundreds of people about it in the last two years. So it is not a new story. Plus, if you just support someone else in a lawsuit or complaint but seek nothing for yourself you have greater credibility with a jury.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> When passengers ask me for stories about celebrities that I have transported I have a few standard stories to tell. I live in Bergen County NJ and we have some wealthy and privileged neighborhoods up here. I tell them about having to threaten to kick Rosie O Donnell and her daughter out of my car for fighting and I also tell the one about being sexually propositioned by Kevin Spacey.
> 
> I picked him up as a fare one summer night about two years ago at what appeared to be a very large mansion in Alpine NJ. There are a number of homes there that host men only parties that are well attended by successful gay men from NJ and NYC.
> 
> ...


He is such a creep and I hope they revoke his Oscars. Once someone has made it clear that they are not interested either because they are straight or not attracted to him, he should back off. What an interesting story...thanks for sharing!



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> When passengers ask me for stories about celebrities that I have transported I have a few standard stories to tell. I live in Bergen County NJ and we have some wealthy and privileged neighborhoods up here. I tell them about having to threaten to kick Rosie O Donnell and her daughter out of my car for fighting and I also tell the one about being sexually propositioned by Kevin Spacey.
> 
> I picked him up as a fare one summer night about two years ago at what appeared to be a very large mansion in Alpine NJ. There are a number of homes there that host men only parties that are well attended by successful gay men from NJ and NYC.
> 
> ...


BTW, did he tip?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I am.not looking to do anything about it. I wasn't traumatized by the experience. But the other drivers were really annoyed by him.


Then why post in Advice rather than Stories? Why suggest you might come forward with your Uber story?

Are you really not looking to do anything about it?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

This post got pretty raunchy for a bit. 
MODS!!!
Haha jk... Keep it up


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> No. I don't offer free water, I bring a small cooler of water bottles for me. But, he was thirsty and he was paying 3x surge so I am not going to deny a passenger some water in those circumstances. Would you ?
> 
> It seems to be getting worse for Kevin now that the genie is out of the bottle. His House of Cards show is being cancelled as apparently he was getting grabby with the young men on set and there now may be some sexual harassment lawsuits.


"genie is out of the bottle"
Is that an euphemism for "being caught with your pants down"?

Dude-your genie is showing! Put your genie back in your pants!


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Are you serious? He called Uber X, and he couldn't find anything above that in Alpine? Calling BS!


I've picked up in Alpine plenty of times from $10,000,000 homes. Never a tip. Never picked up Kevin Spacey either.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> I've picked up in Alpine plenty of times from $10,000,000 homes. Never a tip. Never picked up Kevin Spacey either.


Rich people don't tip unless they are old enough where they can see the Grim Reaper down at the end of the hall.

And sometimes not even then....


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> He is such a creep and I hope they revoke his Oscars. Once someone has made it clear that they are not interested either because they are straight or not attracted to him, he should back off. What an interesting story...thanks for sharing!
> 
> BTW, did he tip?


No, he did not tip but he paid 3x and it was two years ago before Uber had tipping in the app.



Over/Uber said:


> Then why post in Advice rather than Stories? Why suggest you might come forward with your Uber story?
> 
> Are you really not looking to do anything about it?


Yes, I could have posted this in stories. But, I was kind of curious if any other Uber drivers had encountered him. No, I am really not looking to do anything about it. But as the stories increase about him having sex with underage boys, I reserve my right to change my mind and perhaps come forward with my story as corroborating a pattern of behavior.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Featured?!... cause this is important news... !


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I assume this is a piece of fiction, but it was a good read and well done.


----------



## blueberrycrunch (Oct 25, 2017)

No but I was touched by some nasty guy in my first week of driving. I hope Uber banned him.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

blueberrycrunch said:


> No but I was touched by some nasty guy in my first week of driving. I hope Uber banned him.


I had a very attractive younger guy sit in my front seat and start flirting with me last week. I just ignored it.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Kevin doesn't take Uber. hahaha

I work in the "industry". He has a personal car when he is in town that his assistant books. 

case closed. Good story bro.

Does anyone know UberMike? 

I picked him up once. Told me he is famous among uber drivers in NYC. That he goes by the name of UberMike. Wanted to sit in the front. 

Would not shut-up. Well, halfway to his destination. He started to grab my crotch. No way Jose!!!! Ended the ride. Told him to get out!!!

true story.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

No fiction here. Just a sad story to tell in light of the recent events surrounding Kevin Spacey. It looks like more child predator claims are bubbling up.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Here is the link to the Rolling Stone magazine article the summarizes what is known so far...

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/kevin-spacey-scandal-everything-we-know-so-far-w511035


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Definitely fiction. I hope others aren't making up news stories because I tend to believe the people that actually worked with him.


----------



## Caspita (Aug 12, 2016)

It just amazes me how everything that happens in life good or bad happens to Ride-Share-Risk-Manager lol! I guess anything but winning the lottery because otherwise he wouldn't be here or ubering. Oh! I forgot he's retired now. Ok, I guess he went into writing fiction now. Lol


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Really sad how the stories continue about Kevin Spacey harassing more and more young men and underage boys. I hope that some of them will come forward and hold him accountable legally. He has lost all of his acting roles and his reputation which is not insignificant. I hope that this does become a tipping point for our country and the world to realize that powerful men cannot continue to prey on people.



Caspita said:


> It just amazes me how everything that happens in life good or bad happens to Ride-Share-Risk-Manager lol! I guess anything but winning the lottery because otherwise he wouldn't be here or ubering. Oh! I forgot he's retired now. Ok, I guess he went into writing fiction now. Lol


It kind of amazes me how nothing of significance happens in your ride share experience and you heap scorn and accusations at anyone who shares anything.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> When passengers ask me for stories about celebrities that I have transported I have a few standard stories to tell. I live in Bergen County NJ and we have some wealthy and privileged neighborhoods up here. I tell them about having to threaten to kick Rosie O Donnell and her daughter out of my car for fighting and I also tell the one about being sexually propositioned by Kevin Spacey.
> 
> I picked him up as a fare one summer night about two years ago at what appeared to be a very large mansion in Alpine NJ. There are a number of homes there that host men only parties that are well attended by successful gay men from NJ and NYC.
> 
> ...


I called BS when I got to "what appeared to be a very large mansion"

What the hell does that even mean? Either it was or wasn't.

Just follow this guys posts. He tries way too hard to come across as highly educated and important. Check out the class action lawsuit against Lyft bs post asan example.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Steve2967 said:


> I called BS when I got to "what appeared to be a very large mansion"
> 
> What the hell does that even mean? Either it was or wasn't.
> 
> Just follow this guys posts. He tries way too hard to come across as highly educated and important. Check out the class action lawsuit against Lyft bs post asan example.


Maybe try reading our post about Lyft. We are pursuing arbitration on behalf of one driver, not litigation and not a class action.



Steve2967 said:


> I called BS when I got to "what appeared to be a very large mansion"
> 
> What the hell does that even mean? Either it was or wasn't.
> 
> Just follow this guys posts. He tries way too hard to come across as highly educated and important. Check out the class action lawsuit against Lyft bs post asan example.


Also, I am highly educated and I am very important.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Man, I could write such a filthy post here. However, there would be no Scat in my post


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## FTLIMITED (Oct 19, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Really sad how the stories continue about Kevin Spacey harassing more and more young men and underage boys. I hope that some of them will come forward and hold him accountable legally. He has lost all of his acting roles and his reputation which is not insignificant. I hope that this does become a tipping point for our country and the world to realize that powerful men cannot continue to prey on people.
> I honestly didn't believe he would be interested in you since you were not under-age. Haha.
> 
> It kind of amazes me how nothing of significance happens in your ride share experience and you heap scorn and accusations at anyone who shares anything.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

This seems like a lie. You are old enough to drive for Uber which means you are too old for Kevin Spacey.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Kevin Spacy, not so.

But his sister Tracy Spacy, va va voom.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> "genie is out of the bottle"
> Is that an euphemism for "being caught with your pants down"


Good one


----------

